# Endeavor 40 - Opinions?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I am considering trading up to a bluewater-capable boat. My C36 is capable of a lot, but having my family in it way off shore is not my idea of being able to relax.

What are you opinions of the Endeavor 40 (link below)? I know they are well made and fairly fast. Any owners out there willing to weigh in?

1984 Endeavour Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

We had an Endeavour 40 in our family in the 1980's. I would not consider these a particularly good offshore design or all that well constructed for that matter. These boats were designed to be value-oriented charter boats. They were reasonably nicely finished but the workmanship on structural areas and their deck hardware was really pretty poor. They are fine boats if all you are doing us island hopping in the Bahamas or Caribbean, or as a live aboard, and the like, but I would not want to weather an offshore storm in one. My concerns, besides for equipage and build quality issues, these boats had a miserable motion. 

I will note that my family owned the E-40 nearly 30 years ago and like any boat this age, many of the build quality issues may have been upgraded or repaired by intervening owners. 

Hopefully, Sailorgirl will weigh in since she has one as well. 

Jeff


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill,

I have sailed both. I actually think your C36 is a faster boat and way more nible. Not sure what the asking price is but there are better blue water boats in that size out there. We are looking for the same right now. We like the Bristol and Mason designs.

Dave


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Dave, 

I looked at a Mason 44 that lies in Ventura Harbor. OMG!!!! What a beautiful boat! About a 9.5out of 10. I don't remember the year, but the price was very high ($217 K). If I really wanted it I would start at $150. Those are a whole different level of build quality.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not a knock on Endeavours, necessarily, but I don't see the step up to 'bluewater' in the C36 to E40 transition....


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, I finally went and looked at the Endeavour (see above), despite the less than enthusiastic reviews in this post. The boat is pretty heavily constructed, certainly much more than my C36. The current owner cruised it for many years without issue. 

As with any older boat, it will need some upgrades such as nav equipment, standing and running rigging, but is in very good shape otherwise. I have read about issues with the water and fuel tanks in the bilge, but there is in sign of trouble with this one. The Perkins engine has about 5000 hours, so that might be an issue at some point. Naturally, if I decided to pursue this, a full survey would take place.

Anyway, it is another boat to give me something to think about.

Cheers, Bill


----------

